# choix entre l'achat d'un iPod Touch et un iPad



## alz47 (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir
Quel est le meilleur choix entre l'achat d'un iPod Touch  32 GO à 329 et un iPad Mini 16 GO à 339 ou 32 GO à 439
Quel est selon vous les différences.
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Valmente (27 Octobre 2012)

tout dépend si tu as envie de l'emmener partout avec toi, l'iPod Touch rentre dans une poche.


----------



## KevZqn (28 Octobre 2012)

Maintenant que c'est sortie ..

Sans hésiter un iPad mini, l'iPod touch tu vas t'en servir 1 an, puis tu vas plus trop aimer..
Alors qu'un iPad maintenant dans un plus petit format tu peux l'emmener partout !

Alors mon choix c'est l'iPad mini 16go, suffit.


----------



## nuunki (28 Octobre 2012)

A part si il te faut absolument de la mémoire (minimun 32go) et pouvoir le glisser dans ta poche prends l'iPad mini sans hésiter.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (29 Octobre 2012)

Un mini 32gig , idéalement 64, et un wifi + cellular pour avoir le gps. Tu installes Tomtom et tu as ton gps autonome. Même plus besoin de iphone avec ce choix.

Avant les téléphones intelligents, nous avions très souvent avec soi un agenda papier d'un format au ipad mini d'ailleurs.....


----------

